# Antec Lanboy



## Velocity (Aug 1, 2005)

*Antec Lanboy *New Red Leds**

Here she is... my custom modded Antec Lanboy.  Planning on getting a 120mm led fan for front eventualy... there were 3 leds infront in triangle formation around 120mm fanhole but 1 pooped out so i didnt bother more with them.  Also if u think i suck at painting because the windows paint looks cracked i dont... it was intentional... a friend whos a good auto body painter tought me how to do it.

NEW RED LED FANS (imo a way better look than the blue was)



Stealthed drives... hid the fan wire... and fixed the scratch on the top right with some touch up paint.





















New pics ^^^

the drives were stealthed like the baycovers but i got board and pulled em off cus they didnt match up exactly and havent bothered to put new ones on











---------------------^^^^new pics



















WOOT FOR THE GHETTO CASE FAN ON THE DESK (i made the pwr adapter myself to plug it into the wal 



Specs
P4 pentium 2.4ghz oc to 3.0 with Stock cooling (ooo baby)
Abit Is7
1gig Mushkin pc 3200
1 maxtor diamond hd (80gig)
1 pos qantum fireball for music (6gig)
Powercolor 9700pro with Artic cooler... 6800u is on the way
Antec Smartblue 350wat psu 
Dvdrw optical drive
Cdrw optical drive
Ethernet card


----------



## wazzledoozle (Aug 1, 2005)

Nice   

Looks cool how the inner paint seperates the computer parts from the case.


----------



## Urlyin (Aug 2, 2005)

Like the inside paint job as well ... maybe some strips inside like on the front ..


----------



## Anarion (Aug 3, 2005)

truly .inside color idea rocks...


----------



## Tenacious (Aug 23, 2005)

oh yeah, I love the yellow inside paint, contrasts loads!


----------



## Velocity (Aug 23, 2005)

thanx everyone for all the + feedback... yeah i was woundering how people would react to the yellow chassis paint... i have seen it done before but only in darker colors (red,blue,black, and white once)... also if you look at the psu support rail it has the caution stripes


----------



## spectre440 (Aug 23, 2005)

wow...
nice!


----------



## Velocity (Aug 28, 2005)

bump for new led fans...


----------



## AMDCam (Aug 28, 2005)

Hey dude, how did you overclock your system that high? I have a 2.53ghz P4 with 256mb RAM and a Radeon 7500 (not my main computer) and obviously you should know how it runs. That's a massive overclock, congratulations, but what program did you use and how did you do it? Thanks dude, and that's a goood looking case you got.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 28, 2005)

bios... and your not gonna ever be able to overclock it with 256mb of ram... i have a gig of pc3200, and im sure i could get to 3.2ghz with watercooling


----------



## AMDCam (Aug 28, 2005)

Well alright, I guess I didn't say anything about specs. It's a Dell, so the BIOS won't do that. Do you live in antarctica or something? Plus I'm gonna be upgrading things soon, Processor, RAM and a graphics card, but I just wanted to see if I can do anything now. So forget the 256mb and do you think I can overclock the processor pretty high? I don't like intel AT ALL, so I don't know what their cores are, I only know it's a 2.53ghz socket 478. Probably a 533mhz fsb, that's the slowest I know of for Intel.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 28, 2005)

i dont know dude... its not realy that big of an oc... no i dont live in antiartica, and if your gonna upgrade anything get a decent motherboard to overclock with and get a good powersupply to feul the mobo.. dell mobos suck... id reccomend an abit is7, or ic7 for pentium 4 processors... dont upgrade anything else before the motherboard and psu.. if you wanna know more please post in the videocard section... this is my case mod, not a guide for overclocking...


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 28, 2005)

Actually, the 2.4c (not sure which you have) goes to 3.3 easily with stock cooling.

Velocity: how does the amount of RAM matter at all for overclocking?


----------



## Velocity (Aug 28, 2005)

DanTheBanjoman said:
			
		

> Actually, the 2.4c (not sure which you have) goes to 3.3 easily with stock cooling.
> 
> Velocity: how does the amount of RAM matter at all for overclocking?



Well cpu overclocking for stability will require a sufficient amount of ram... and from experience i know that for this rig 256mb wont cut it... (had to go without good ram for a while ago... was unstable with overclock, crashed constantly, but i turned off the oc and stability.


----------

